# Urashiki arc is Filler.



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

People keep bringing him up in threads trying  to update Jirayia's feats accordingly and downplay Adult Saskue and more.. Except there's one problem with that. It is Filler. It's not in the manga and the manga is the CANON source material. Anime Filler is never used to debate here so what makes Urashiki arc any different? Nothing makes it any different.

If we want to start using filler feats let's start pulling Filler from Shippuden.

Rock Lee can clash with KN4 and send him flying. CS1 Hebi Saskue overpowering SM Naruto.

Asuma canceling out a blow from KN1 Sora with one arm casually. etc


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 8, 2019)

The feats from the Time travel Arc are as valid as any other. It seems like the only reason this is even brought up is because people feel like it threatens where they perceive Naruto and Sasuke to be.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Perfect Susano said:


> The feats from the Time travel Arc are as valid as any other. It seems like the only reason this is even brought up is because people feel like it threatens where they perceive Naruto and Sasuke to be.


It's filler though.

If the communtiy can agree to use filler in NBD debates then let's take all the filler from P1 and P2 into consideration. Double standards are at play.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> It's filler though.
> 
> If the communtiy can agree to use filler in NBD debates then let's take all the filler from P1 and P2 into consideration. Double standards are at play.


It's an official arc in the story backed by the original author. The status of "filler" is pretty irrelevant regardless. The only reason this is being brought up is due to the perception of "God tier". "Filler" status isn't the reason being completely honest here.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Perfect Susano said:


> It's an official arc in the story backed by the original author. The status of "filler" is pretty irrelevant regardless. The only reason this is being brought up is due to the perception of "God tier". "Filler" status isn't the reason being completely honest here.


No.

It's fucking filler. How can you not understand that? Are you slow?


----------



## Alita (Dec 8, 2019)

It may be filler but it is still canon. Shippuden anime isn't.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> No.
> 
> It's fucking filler. How can you not understand that? Are you slow?


It's an official story arc backed by the original author, therefore not "filler" as you would describe.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> It may be filler but it is still canon.


No it's not. Filler is non canon as per 99% of shounen and 100% of naruto.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Perfect Susano said:


> It's an official story arc backed by the original author, therefore not "filler" as you would describe.


It's not in the manga so it's filler.


----------



## Alita (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> No it's not. Filler is non canon as per 99% of shounen and 100% of naruto.



Both the manga and anime to boruto is canon. In the case of Naruto only the manga and "the last" movie was canon.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Both the manga and anime to boruto is canon. In the case of Naruto only the manga and "the last" movie was canon.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> It's not in the manga so it's filler.


Something doesn't need to be in the manga for it to be an official part of the story. There isn't really any credence to the criteria you're suggesting. You're literally making it up. None of the terms or rules you use have any recognition on an official level.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> People keep bringing him up in threads trying  to update Jirayia's feats accordingly and downplay Adult Saskue and more.. Except there's one problem with that. It is Filler. It's not in the manga and the manga is the CANON source material. Anime Filler is never used to debate here so what makes Urashiki arc any different? Nothing makes it any different.
> 
> If we want to start using filler feats let's start pulling Filler from Shippuden.
> 
> ...



In Boruto (much like DBS) the anime is just as official. 

So nice try champ. But the update in terms of Boruto has occured.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> People keep bringing him up in threads trying  to update Jirayia's feats accordingly and downplay Adult Saskue and more.. Except there's one problem with that. It is Filler. It's not in the manga and the manga is the CANON source material. Anime Filler is never used to debate here so what makes Urashiki arc any different? Nothing makes it any different.
> 
> If we want to start using filler feats let's start pulling Filler from Shippuden.
> 
> ...


The way I interpret the series is as follows: As of now, I personally believe that _anything_ that is within reason and not contradicted by other higher-order canonical material should be reasonably canon. This is my order: Manga, DB/Interviews, Anime/Novels, Game - and they're not really far off from each other.

While the anime is technically filler to the manga, that doesn't necessarily mean it's not canon. Filler isn't the opposite of canon. 

And sure, let's pull up filler from Shippuden (as long as Kishimoto authored it), and let's see what makes sense – is how I would approach it.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Game


No. Games are never used


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


> No. Games are never used


You didn't read my post (or understand it at least).


----------



## Alita (Dec 8, 2019)

Marvel said:


>



I feel ya man. I don't like the fact that the current arc is canon either considering how bad my boy urashiki got treated. 

But it is what it is.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 8, 2019)

_Boruto_ is ''filler'', so...


----------



## jesusus (Dec 8, 2019)

Jiraiya didnt blitz Urashiki. Urashiki is just a moron. Meanwhile there are canon, on panel indications in the original manga of a 7th Gate Gai pressuring a Juubi Jinchuriki Madara


----------



## Azula (Dec 8, 2019)

The main takeaway from all this is that Jiraiya is one of the strongest still.

He could have really beaten Pain if he hadn't been ambushed.


----------



## Big king (Dec 8, 2019)

All of Boruto is filler


----------



## jesusus (Dec 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> The main takeaway from all this is that Jiraiya is one of the strongest still.
> 
> He could have really beaten Pain if he hadn't been ambushed.


 Only in your wet dreams


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> The main takeaway from all this is that Jiraiya is one of the strongest still.
> 
> He could have really beaten Pain if he hadn't been ambushed.



There are people here who believe that some fodder like 7th Gate Gai is stronger than him.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 8, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Only in your wet dreams



At least he doesn't dream he's abusing my ass, Maru.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 8, 2019)

This recent animu arc is tearing the nardo battledome apart!


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Overhaul said:


> This recent animu arc is tearing the nardo battledome apart!


No it's the trolls and morons that are tearing the NBD apart. Big difference


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 8, 2019)

You said the Kakashi novels are canon despite being written by different authors, yet you believe the boruto anime is filler

This is pretty much why the fandom is cancerous. People choose what’s canon and non canon based of their arbitrary opinions, or straight up bias


----------



## Djomla (Dec 8, 2019)

Bolt is filler.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 8, 2019)

Cherry said:


> You said the Kakashi novels are canon despite being written by different authors, yet you believe the boruto anime is filler
> 
> This is pretty much why the fandom is cancerous. People choose what’s canon and non canon based of their arbitrary opinions, or straight up bias



Kakashi novels are over seen by Kishimoto don't contradict anything in canon. Filler has always been regarded too as non canon and do contradict manga feats and statements


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Dec 9, 2019)

Kekekekekekekeke, base Jiraiya reacting to top speed of evolved Trashiki, hitting him with rasengan (and the Otsutsuki even gets hurt) is so bad for overall power lvl in Boruto. Sasuke who gets casually stabbed by the fishing rod of base Trashiki looks so weak compared to Jiraiya. If Jiraiya used senmode he'd probably solo the Otsutsuki and if he wouldn't then Trashiki would win with high-extremely high diff.
And then i keep reading bullshit comments like "destruction in attacks doesn't matter, puc puc puc, you don't understand, blah blah"
Just look at difference between these feats and admit the fact that borutoverse is weak, borutards!


----------



## Soul (Dec 9, 2019)

Boruto is filler.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 9, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> I feel ya man. I don't like the fact that the current arc is canon either considering how bad my boy urashiki got treated.
> 
> But it is what it is.



Indeed


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

Marvel said:


> People keep bringing him up in threads trying  to update Jirayia's feats accordingly and downplay Adult Saskue and more.. Except there's one problem with that. It is Filler. It's not in the manga and the manga is the CANON source material. Anime Filler is never used to debate here so what makes Urashiki arc any different? Nothing makes it any different.
> 
> If we want to start using filler feats let's start pulling Filler from Shippuden.
> 
> ...


I agree the manga is canon; but Boruto kept up with Momoshiki in canon too; and in the Manga he didn’t even need Jogan to do it. So it’s not like we haven’t seen this type of BS before


----------



## Architect (Dec 9, 2019)

*Link Removed* 
Naruto left Konoha right after he got out of hospital and ate ramen. 
Boruto timetravel arc is fanfic.


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 9, 2019)

Disney-chan, it's not a filler just because you don't like it.


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

You have a strange definition of filler. 

As far as i understand it, filler are essentially anime episodes not made by the author that are meant to extend a season of it, while not being canon and not affecting the main/canon story line.

This is precisely the opposite.

It is a story explicitly made by the author and it is part of the Boruto main story line (i.e the fight against Otsutsukis), featuring a character (Urashiki) that has also appeared in other mediums or other canon arcs, if i remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

